# Hay bag warrning



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

You know the hay bags that have the netting in front to slow down feeding and cut down on waste? Well I have two, never had a problem until today.. I was out milking doing my thing, went over to let the girls in the shed out (my LaMancha Doeling, a yearling, dry doe, and two kids.. I could hear banging on the wall, and I though my yearling was beating on my Munchie again.. I heard Promise (Munchie) cry a little when I opened the gate.. I opened the shed door and they all came running out.. All but Promise who had her head stuck in the netting on the hay bag! So I threw the grain bucket and went and got her out and sat and hugged her... She just sat and cuddled on my lap for a few minuets... Any way.. Please be careful with hay bags guys! I took both hay bays with the netting and cut the netting off.. I will be on my dad some more to help me build a hay feeder! I'm just so happy she was smart enough to stay calm and wait for me to help her out... I don't think she was stuck long so that is good...


----------



## Nubian_Mama (Feb 14, 2013)

That is super scary! I am glad she is ok besides being a little upset from being stuck. I have a hay bag in my stall for my kids as well and thanks to your story, I am heading out with scissors in hand!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I was really shaken up..

I had one out for my bucklings.. Theirs was newer so the netting wasn't really stretched or anything, but I cut it off anyway!


----------



## Nubian_Mama (Feb 14, 2013)

I bet you were! As I was reading this, I could almost feel the heart stopping horror that you must have felt seeing her stuck


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Wow I'm glad you went down when you did. I think there was another warning post not too long ago also. I have feeders out doors but yet to have them inside-smaller area. So in winter if the weather is really bad I resorted to using a pan and don't give them more than they'll eat.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Heart stopping is right 

I don't know what I'm going to do... I always feed when I lock them in for the night... I'll have to think if something...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for sharing....I tell you we need to come up with the perfect feeders to keep our goats safe.young and old....every time I think I found the best bet...something happens...I know with goats its near impossible to keep them 100% safe since they do tend to get into trouble....but I sure like to try


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

What do they look like? I have mangers but I would like to know so if I see anyone with those I can let them know!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I know happybleats... Was just thinking.. Is there a goat safe feeder anywhere?! lol!

Goat mom this is what they look like.. Mine was a little beat up from my herd queen so it was easier for Promise to stick her head right in.


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

Stuff like that is why I monitor my girls via security camera all the time. I've been able to avert several potential tragedies over the years by doing so.

Glad your goatie is OK!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We do plan to get a cam in our shed and four kidding stalls... It's just when we get them.. I was planning to so that this fall but I'm not sure now as I'm hoping to get a new buck too.. So we'll see. ..

Thanks


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh nooooo !! Im so glad you got to her in time :hug::hug::hug::hug:
You will be OK , it's a really bad shock to your system , I can totally relate 
honey . Good thing she didn't panic ! You poor thing Skyla :hug:

If i were you , I would feed their hay in a large pan on the ground.
Its the safest . I am thinking of building a raised platform and just putting their hay on it. Im going to make it narrow enough and against the wall so it's not too inviting for them to climb up on.

That's my game plan anyway . But if you go to stores like Lowes or Home Depot you can get one of those plastic paint or cement pans for really cheap.
I have them for the babies hay while they are in their paddock.
It also makes a nice little bed once they are done eating 
And they can be replaced for pennies if they crack. Mine lasted months before they cracked and I have all big goats except for one shrimp right now 
So with only small goats and Promise , you have a good chance of them never breaking or lasting a heck ova lot longer , lol
I still have hay racks in the barn but they don't come to a V , just straight slats.
I'm still convinced they can get hurt on them regardless , but I'm taking a chance on them until I can build the one I want.

Really , the only safest method is off the ground IMO.

Again , im so sorry you had that scare honey .


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for the pic Joy....


----------



## 1ryan231 (Feb 14, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Heart stopping is right
> 
> I don't know what I'm going to do... I always feed when I lock them in for the night... I'll have to think if something...


onder: Hmmmmm.... what about hanging it high enough where they have to put their front feet on the wall to reach it, so they wouldn't be able to stick their head in but just eat the hay?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Laura.. :hug: 
I'm lucky she's smart lol! 

I agree that the ground is safer.. But my girls are soo picky! They won't eat anything that touches the ground.. I like milk crates but we only have one.. I don't know.. I'll figure something out...

That could be an idea... 
I'll have to see if my dad has any he can spare..

Hope that works for you Laura! My girls would jump right on it :laugh: they like to jump on walls :roll:

Your welcome goatmom


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Those lamanchas! I have never had a goat get into so much trouble :laugh:

I did have Patti stand on the hay net to eat from it, and got her hoof stuck repeatedly. Gladly, Patti's a cool-headed gal, and when she realized she was stuck she stood calmly and called for me to come rescue her :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

1ryan231 said:


> onder: Hmmmmm.... what about hanging it high enough where they have to put their front feet on the wall to reach it, so they wouldn't be able to stick their head in but just eat the hay?


That's an idea.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ThreeHavens said:


> Those lamanchas! I have never had a goat get into so much trouble :laugh:
> 
> I did have Patti stand on the hay net to eat from it, and got her hoof stuck repeatedly. Gladly, Patti's a cool-headed gal, and when she realized she was stuck she stood calmly and called for me to come rescue her :laugh:


Lol! Oh I know what you mean! That little girl is into everything!

Yah that's how Promie is  I'm very glad about that!


----------



## gmsoap (Sep 14, 2012)

We had a goat once who somehow managed to get stuck in a tarp that was up for shade. It was over the top and then down the side of the pen. She somehow found a little hole and got her neck and one leg in it.....got stuck and freaked out and twisted herself in it like 50 times.....have no idea how long she was like that, but her front legs were suspended off the ground. I have no idea how she was even able to breathe!!! We had to twirl her around like 10 times to get the tarp loose enough to get a pair of scissors in to cut it.....it was awful and after we got her out, I looked at the hole and have no idea how in the world she fit in it.....much less with it twisted around her like 50 times.....we were soooo lucky she was alive. She had wheezing for months afterwards, but she's fine now! =)

Which just goes to say....goats can find trouble anywhere!!!


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> If i were you , I would feed their hay in a large pan on the ground.
> Its the safest . I am thinking of building a raised platform and just putting their hay on it. Im going to make it narrow enough and against the wall so it's not too inviting for them to climb up on.


Exactly how I feed hay, just put in a bucket that's fastened to the fence on a bracket I welded up. Easier to keep clean too!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

1ryan231 said:


> onder: Hmmmmm.... what about hanging it high enough where they have to put their front feet on the wall to reach it, so they wouldn't be able to stick their head in but just eat the hay?


Back yrs. ago, I used a metal horse hay rack - up where they had to stand on their back legs to reach the hay- I put a piece of 2x4 for their front feet to be supported. The metal bars are wider at the top than the bottom. 
One doe jumped up, got her head caught and slowly strangled to death.

We were out of town, my daughter fed and watered after her job. She found the young doe! Terrible for everyone. Up high is not good. Besides the strangulation hazard, they get alot of chaf in their eyes.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Goats get into so much trouble! I use those at shows/fairs/etc. Gotta be careful with those I guess! Naughty goats!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's an idea.


Noooooo, dont do that !!!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Dont use the hay bags again and dont hang them higher , that IMO is a death sentence for sure !!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I have to agree. I stopped using the hay nets after Patti got her hoof stuck, and our bucks decided it was a fun ramming toy. Too much risk. We use chicken wire to make feeders now, and clothesbaskets.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Someone on here uses those plastic laundry hampers that have a latching lid and small sqaure holes on the 'walls'. So far that seems like the safest option... Just room for the to get the hay out, heads can't get stuck, don't think legs could.. horns might.. but it keeps the waste off the ground..


----------



## HonestOmnivore (Feb 26, 2013)

I had a horse get caught in a net bag - I made these for our goats and they're working great- and they're FREE!!!

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/cheap-free-hay-bag-reduce-waste-144439/


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I wouldn't use anything with netting again, just wouldn't take that risk. We use pallets and make hay feeders on the walls. Just have to make sure the spaces are close enough that they can't get their heads stuck. We've not had a single problem with them.
We also use those great big horse grain stall feeders that go in a corner. Unless you have a goat that is notorious for pulling the hay out or having to climb in it, then they are great and very very safe. I tie mine to the wall in the corner, and it's nice because we can move them around. 

About 2 years ago, I needed a quick hay feeder, so I took a large plastic tote box, put it on it's side and nailed it to the wall on the back of the stall. I took 2 of those goat trough metal divider things they put on top of the goat feed trough, and tied them one on top of the other on the front of it so they didn't drag it all out.
Worked great until a week ago, our 4mo naughty NAUGHTY doe kept getting her head stuck.
So I took that out, and put 2 boards in cross cross like an x. So what does she do? She PAWS at the hay that tends to stick out under the 'x' and drags it all out that way! 
I'm going to have to either fix it one more time or make a pallet hay feeder in there lol 
I know if I used a hay bag, I'd come in to a dead goat, I just know she'd find a way to get herself in trouble.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the ideas guys!

Don't worry Laura, I have decided they won't be hung any higher. I will just have to figure something out for now... I think we may have a Rubbermaid bucket that I il will see if I can make a feeder like the one DDFN made and posted about. We'll see.. I would really just like to make the feeder I had originally had in mind.. I'll have to see if my dad is up to it though..


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow, I am so glad she is okay! Seems like the hay feeders are the worst safety problem out there. In the does' pen I have this feeder that I LOVE. There is almost zero fallout waste. The only problem is small animals like cats and chickens can get into it. But we don't have any cats and the chickens usually don't go in it anyway.
Also it won't work for horned goats.








Other than this one, I always use 2x4 welded wire to make hay racks. There is more waste that way. But I've never had a safety issue with that kind either (except once after one had started to break down from heavy use, making bigger holes; thankfully, it wasn't serious and I quickly fixed the rack).


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

milkmaid said:


> Wow, I am so glad she is okay! Seems like the hay feeders are the worst safety problem out there. In the does' pen I have this feeder that I LOVE. There is almost zero fallout waste. The only problem is small animals like cats and chickens can get into it. But we don't have any cats and the chickens usually don't go in it anyway.
> Also it won't work for horned goats.
> 
> Other than this one, I always use 2x4 welded wire to make hay racks. There is more waste that way. But I've never had a safety issue with that kind either (except once after one had started to break down from heavy use, making bigger holes; thankfully, it wasn't serious and I quickly fixed the rack).


Hey Skyla , how is Promise today and how are you feeling ? If I come across any extra milk crates I can save them for you if you like


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She is doing great  Back to her troublemaker self LOL! You should have seen her this morning! I had her and Mazie in a stall together last night cause it was a little chilly, well I was bringing Mazie and Brook outside and let her out to follow me, well I herd her jump up on the milk stand behind me. I figure she'll be fine if I hurry, she won't knock anything over. I get the girls in their pen and start walking back to the barn and I hear a crash.... "Oh Crap!" Is what went through my mind lol! I had my jar of milk, milk pail, filter, strip cup, and udder wash bucket all on the stand. I was scared for my milk! LOL! I run in there and the jar in laying on it's side on the stand not broke and fine! *Whew!* But everything else is all over the floor and Promise is hiding in her stall peeking out like "Am I in trouble Ma? That was a scary noise!" THen she came running over for a hug LOL! I couldn't do anything but laugh! She gets into trouble like a little 2yr old! but so innocently! :laugh:

That would be cool Laura! Thanks! I have one, I like them for my kidding stalls (i have 4) That would be so cool! Thanks!!  :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

@Trickyroo ~ quote: "Hey Skyla , how is Promise today and how are you feeling ?"

Oh! And I'm fine too  
Thanks for asking though!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Haha! Are you okay too, Skyla?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! Just peachy Danielle


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Sure , poke fun , lolol


----------



## ita2464 (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't think there is any 100 percent goat safe hay feeder. I had a similar incident with a hay net. My one boer cross always shared it with the horse and I knew the dangers but never had a problem, so when the horse died and I got my little Nigerian I just left it up. All went without incident for months, but one day I went out and the little guy was totally tangled up and literally hanging. If he hadn't been screaming, I would have thought he was dead. i unwrapped him and held him and just cried. He was limping so I called the vet just to be sure he was okay. I felt so horrible and guilty because I knew better. Thankfully he is fine. Now I am using EZ Hutch calf hay feeders. They screw to the wall like the metal ones, but they are indestructible plastic and the holes are the right size for a small goat. I worry about one where he can stick his whole head in because if the boer bashed him when it was in there she would break his neck. Now I have it set up so the 2 little ones eat on one side of the feeder where she can't get to them, and she eats on the other, so they are nose to nose. I'm so glad your goat was okay, it is an awful feeling seeing them that way.


----------

